# Jon Hyers - Outrageous Media New DVD Website



## JonHyers (Jul 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone:

With my webmaster retiring to write Children's Books, I was forced to Learn how to do websites, and in a few months I created this!! HA HA HA http://www.virtualfxvideo.com Which is a shopping carted website for Jon Hyers Visual Effects aka Outrageous Media, and features Visual Effects DVD releases from 2013 forward. Old items are still on www.outrageous-media.com I invite you to check out my new site, and all of the new releases in one place.

If you own a Store or Webstore, I have information about buying wholesale. Hauntedprops.com and www.hauntyourhouse.net were among the first web stores to carry my DVDs and www.haunterseffectsdecor.com[url], ...p.
Thanks a lot, have a great day JON HYERS


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I went to your site to watch the video about projectors. The video that is attached is of a very pretty girl doing poses but no info about projectors :-(


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Aquayne said:


> I went to your site to watch the video about projectors. The video that is attached is of a very pretty girl doing poses but no info about projectors :-(


He's still setting up the website. The girl doing poses is from the website template he's using. The template text is there too.



> I'm a paragraph. Click here to add your own text and edit me. It's easy. Just click "Edit Text" or double click me to add your own content and make changes to the font. Feel free to drag and drop me anywhere you like on your page. I'm a great place for you to tell a story and let your users know a little more about you.


----------

